# Denon SCM51 Speakers?



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Am trying to source a pair of Denon (Mission) SCM-51 Speakers, but so far have no luck. They were discontinued, although I guess that they may still be available somewhere?

More details of them can be found Here.

TIA,

Gaz


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Why do you need these specifically?

Have you tried calling Denon or Mission, they often have older speakers available as 'graded' for great prices.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

http://petershifi.co.uk/html/index.htm try here they usually have a stock that is getting on slightly(limited stock) ordering the latest stuff in when needed, bit back found some Bowers and Wilkins CM-2 with a fair amount off perfect condition apart from 1 little scratch...

dont know about delivery etc. phoning them is the easiest though 01244 40 50 60....


----------

